#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  如果今天不小心在大眾面前變身，你會...？

## 風魔

假如獸人就像火影X者的寫X眼(版權問題)一樣，會經由某件事情或某個成長中的時間點，會開始產生變化，而又很不巧的剛好在眾目睽睽之下變身(例：在公開演說、廣場、學校...)，你會很驕傲的說自己是獸人？或者立即逃跑？或...？

----------


## 弦月

我大概會完全無法理解狀況WWWWWWWWW(?
應該會立刻逃跑吧?感覺就是會被抓去做實驗的感覺WW
當然會很想驕傲的說自己是獸人啊WW不過感覺太危險了WW
所以雖然變成獸人很棒，不過在人類還占多數的現今社會感覺還是先不要發生這種情況來得比較好WW

----------

